

AWS Support Expands Free Tier, Adds New Features, Lowers Prices - _mayo
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2012/06/13/expanded-free-support-new-features-lower-pricing/

======
mschalle
This is why Amazon is blowing the rest of the market out of the water. Every
week I get an email about some new feature or a bunch of features, and it's
not just some small change like "oh, we changed our UI." It's always some
large significant change that makes AWS a better product.

~~~
narrator
AWS vendorspam is the only vendorspam I read.

------
stock_toaster
Lower prices for _support_ apparently.

~~~
mikeevans
That's what the title says.

~~~
stock_toaster
I must have missed the 'support' part in the title or something, because I
followed the link expecting lower prices in general, and was of course
disappointed.

~~~
xtractinator
They are offering new self-service tools for lowering your bill, using your
instances effectively.

